# was muss ich beachten beim kettenblatt wechseln?



## alex_de_luxe (13. Mai 2003)

meine race kiste hat so ein dünnes und instabiles kettenblatt, dass es sich beim starken treten verbiegt. die kette ist so auch schon herausgesprungen.

ich will mir jetzt ein neues kaufen, was muss ich da alles beachten? ich meine so wegen kettendicke usw....



danke


----------



## Fox (13. Mai 2003)

Hmm also ich würde mal sagen du kannst alle Kettenblätter fahren die man auch mit MTB Ketten fahren kann... Also keinen dicken Street BMX Blätter... Ich schätze ja mal nicht das du an dem Bike so eine ziemlich breite Kette haben willst... Schau mal bei Profile, DK und Sharp... Die müssten was für dich haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. Mai 2003)

ich habe aber BMX Kurbeln, mit diesem Loch-System. Und die Kettenblätter der MTBs haben kein loch oder?


----------



## Fox (13. Mai 2003)

Tut mir leid aber da hab ich mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt... Ich meine BMX Kettenblätter die man auch an 3pc Stahl Kurbeln am MTB fahren kann...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. Mai 2003)

schon gut , wo gibt es aber solche kettenblätter?


----------



## Fox (13. Mai 2003)

Schau mal bei G&S: www.gsbmx.de


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Mai 2003)

Du kannst jedes normale BMX-Kettenblatt fahren, wenn du nicht so auf Gewicht achtest,sofern du eine dreiteilige Kurbel hast. Auf OPC Kurbeln passen mittlerweile nicht mehr alle, zum Beispiel Profile Blätter muss man auffeilen.

Auf die Zahndicke der Sprockets achten,
Wahrscheinlich musst du dann deine Kette auf 1/2 x 1/8 umrüsten aber das is nich so das Thema. fuer 3/16 gibts nicht so viele Kettenblätter,weils halt nicht das gängige BMX Maß ist,Race ausgenommen.


----------

